# Beautiful arcus cloud in Nebraska



## chakalakasp

This was one of those "el-quickie" storm chases, as the storm was only about half an hour north of where I live in Nebraska.  Nice to not have to drive 800 miles round trip for a change.  


This cloud is essentially the front edge of a squall line (though this squall was so small that it probably doesn't count as a "squall line").  Once the clouds go overhead, behind it you find copious amounts of rain and hail.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Holy ****..  at first I thought this was a long shutter then I saw the car.  That is a crazy ass cloud!


----------



## Fleacz

holy crap! those are intimidating yet amazing clouds. you were in the right place at the right time  nice job


----------



## D-B-J

WHOAH.  I actually said that out loud.  Awesome!


----------



## EPPhoto

The last pic is amazing!


----------



## chantal7

Wow those are stunning!! I can't believe clouds can make shapes like that sometimes. Awesome captures, nice you got the opportunity!


----------



## HoboSyke

Freaking unbelievable... Fantastic shots!! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## shaqspear

Speechless !


----------



## mortovismo

F***ING HELL!!! Wow . Fantastically captured, beautiful.


----------



## bazza

wow, looks very mythical.. Superb..


----------



## abraxas

Very nice work- The rare exceptional series.


----------



## bazooka

Awsome capture.  I miss chasing.


----------



## pugnacious33

Holy Sh*t. This is like porn for me. Thanks for posting, great shots.


----------



## Actinometro

Very well done. Great shots.

Congratulations. You are a lucky guy seeing such a beautiful scene.


----------



## RichardsTPF

AMAZING CLOUD. never seen this before.


----------



## JWellman

pugnacious33 said:


> Holy Sh*t. This is like porn for me. Thanks for posting, great shots.



:lmao: pugnacious summed it up pretty good! 

I love driving through the plains (wouldn't want to live there) but love to visit. Every time we pass through I'm hoping for a wicked storm, but no such luck yet. 

Awesome, awesome photos!


----------



## BlackSheep

Wow, that is wicked. Awesome shots, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Dave107

Just a stunning set of photos... I would probably have forgotten to take out the camera


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189

woah wish I could see and shoot clouds like that! Awesome!


----------



## K8-90

Wow wow wow!


----------



## Omofo

Incredible!


----------



## Forkie

My god, that's an incredible set.  It almost looks solid!  Bravo.  Really excellent.


----------



## bassiusmaximous

never seen anything like that before if I saw that in person I would be waiting for a alien space ship to exit that cloud haha


----------

